# (ebay) GIGABYTE Geforce GTX 470 SOC



## Bluemaster1981 (24. August 2012)

Hallo Gamer/-innen,

verkaufe bei Ebay meine gebrauchte Geforce GTX 470 SOC von GIGABYTE 
Ist sogar noch Garantie drauf.

Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 (1280 MB) (GV-N470SO-13I) Grafikkarte 4719331330163 | eBay


----------

